# Joss Lowden's Hour Record



## Cathryn (29 Sep 2021)

I'm really excited to watch this tomorrow. Impressed that it'll be live on Eurosport, GCN and Youtube. 

https://www.cyclist.co.uk/news/9696/will-joss-lowden-break-the-hour-record-watch-live-on-thursday


----------



## Joffey (30 Sep 2021)

Can't see it listed on Eurosport


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Sep 2021)

Joffey said:


> Can't see it listed on Eurosport


I think it's streaming only 

_British cyclist Joscelin 'Joss' Lowden is hoping to break the women’s UCI Hour Record, which was set three years ago. The Drops-Le Col rider's attempt will take place at the Velodrome Suisse in Grenchen, Switzerland, and Eurosport and discovery+ will stream the event live from 3.45pm BST on Thursday 30 September._
https://www.eurosport.co.uk/cycling...ur-record-on-eurosport_sto8561225/story.shtml


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Sep 2021)

Joffey said:


> Can't see it listed on Eurosport


16:00 to 18:00. The online schedule doesn't show it as E1 or E2 but they have it scheduled.


----------



## matticus (30 Sep 2021)

Orla Churnooooey did an hour interview with her and team earlier in the week. I'm sure youtube search will find it (might help to spell Orla's name right ...)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Sep 2021)




----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Sep 2021)

Looking at the hour records I see that if she _does _beat the current record of 48.007 she stands a chance of also beating Jeannie Longo's 1996 record of 48.159. Meaning we could have a single, unified, hour record. 

Harder to do with the men's record because Boardman's 1996 distance is a full kilometre beyond the record.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cycling_records


----------



## fossyant (30 Sep 2021)

4pm till 6pm that's 2 hours


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> 4pm till 6pm that's 2 hours


Half an hour of "_Can she do it?_", "_Will she do it?_" "_Should she even be trying to do it?_", followed by an hour of riding, followed by half an hour of "_Yes, of course she could do it!_", "_Yes, she did do it!_" "_Good job she was brave enough to go for it!_" or alternatively "_No, she couldn't do it!_", "_No, she did not do it!_" "_FAIL - I bet she won't try that again!_"


----------



## matticus (30 Sep 2021)

It would be pretty brave to schedule the program for exactly 1 hour.

[remember Wiggins starting just before they came back from the ads? That made me smile, typical Wiggo! ]


----------



## Norry1 (30 Sep 2021)

Watching it on GCN+ now


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2021)

Norry1 said:


> Watching it on GCN+ now


I wondered why my alarm was going off during a phone call! I've just switched it on.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2021)

Did she just beat the countdown clock? It looked like she set off about half a second early!

(Obviously, not a huge time saving if she did, but it would be awful to have a record disallowed on a technicality...)


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Sep 2021)

I thought that too. Does the clock start on the final beep, or on her disconnecting the bike from the stand? The latter would be better, given that they're timing this to hundredths of a second. Also, presumably someone officiating would have declared a false start if there had been one.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Sep 2021)

The pattern on those wheels make them look square on the back straight.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2021)

Are you seeing severe lip sync problems? (It could be just my system.)

PS Which could explain the beeps not coinciding with the release!


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> PS Which could explain the beeps not coinciding with the release!


A very good point. Yes, lip synch is way off so that almost certainly explains it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Are you seeing severe lip sync problems? (It could be just my system.)
> 
> PS Which could explain the beeps not coinciding with the release!


Good point. The inset image was way out of sync.


----------



## Norry1 (30 Sep 2021)

If she gets it - will it unleash a wave of other women riders going for it?


----------



## Norry1 (30 Sep 2021)

uh, yeah - put the mic near him


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Sep 2021)

WR. Her average was actually falling throughout the last kilometre which suggests she had given her all. 48.406km


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2021)

Wow! 

I look more tired after riding 3 km to Aldi. 

She must have given it everything but she looks like she could get back on the bike and do another decent ride now...


----------



## Cathryn (30 Sep 2021)

Absolutely gutted...I got the time wrong. I thought it was 7pm. Was all ready to walk on the treadmill for an hour and watch it. Got home, saw an ad on Insta and realised I'd totally totally missed it. 

But wow.


----------



## Proto (30 Sep 2021)

Any idea why she wasn’t wearing team kit (Drop-Le Col)?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2021)

Proto said:


> Any idea why she wasn’t wearing team kit (Drop-Le Col)?


The record attempt was sponsored by Le Col and it was one of their skinsuits that she was wearing. There were Le Col signs up in the Velodrome.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Oct 2021)

cracking stuff. and Dan Bigham is having a crack at Wiggins UK mark soon too


----------



## Proto (1 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The record attempt was sponsored by Le Col and it was one of their skinsuits that she was wearing. There were Le Col signs up in the Velodrome.



Yes, understand that, but she’s contracted to Drops (Le Col are their kit sponsors) for this year and they pay her wages until the end of the year, so I was surprised she wasn’t wearing Drops-Le Col kit.

If I was the Drops team owner, I’d be a bit miffed, as I expect the other team sponsors would be, too. (Tempur mattresses, Mavic wheels etc., etc.)


----------



## matticus (1 Oct 2021)

Proto said:


> Yes, understand that, but she’s contracted to Drops (Le Col are their kit sponsors) for this year and they pay her wages until the end of the year, so I was surprised she wasn’t wearing Drops-Le Col kit.


Perhaps her contract doesn't cover track record attempts - so she's effectively a free agent on this one? (just a guess!)


----------



## Proto (1 Oct 2021)

matticus said:


> Perhaps her contract doesn't cover track record attempts - so she's effectively a free agent on this one? (just a guess!)



I very much doubt the hour record was part of contract negotiations, what, a year ago?


----------



## cougie uk (1 Oct 2021)

I think aero is such a big part of the success of the Hour record that the choice of skin suit matters hugely. 

Perhaps you can't have them in team colours.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Oct 2021)

Proto said:


> If I was the Drops team owner, I’d be a bit miffed, as I expect the other team sponsors would be, too. (Tempur mattresses, Mavic wheels etc., etc.)





cougie uk said:


> I think aero is such a big part of the success of the Hour record that the choice of skin suit matters hugely.
> 
> Perhaps you can't have them in team colours.


Aye, and lugging around a blimmin mattress for the sake of a sponsor is a not starter.


----------



## Beebo (1 Oct 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/58751483

She says it was a conservative ride and she could have tried harder. 
I suspect that is very much hindsight and not what she was thinking at the time. But it means she clearly thinks she can go further.


----------



## cougie uk (1 Oct 2021)

Yep. The skinsuit only comes in black.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2021)

Beebo said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/58751483
> 
> She says it was a conservative ride and she could have tried harder.
> I suspect that is very much hindsight and not what she was thinking at the time. But it means she clearly thinks she can go further.


As I posted at the time - she looked so fresh at the finish that it _was _clear that she hadn't absolutely turned herself inside out. We don't know how _close _she got to her limit but I'd bet that she has _at least_ another 100 metres in her on a perfect day?

Having got the record, it would be worth _really_ going for it a subsequent time. As the record holder, the risk of cracking before the finish wouldn't be such a big deal.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Worth noting that she did beat Jeannie Longo's record as well. That was set in the superman position.



Superwoman position surely?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Worth noting that she did beat Jeannie Longo's record as well. *That was set in the superman position*.





Ming the Merciless said:


> Superwoman position surely?


On Eurosport they referred to that as the 'Superman_ or Superwoman_ position'... No it wasn't - it was what _Superman _looks like flying through the air. (Unless there was also a _Superwoman _comic book character, who flew the same way? )


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Unless there was also a _Superwoman _comic book character, who flew the same way?


I just checked - there_ WAS/IS_!


----------



## lazybloke (1 Oct 2021)

Beebo said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/58751483
> 
> She says it was a conservative ride and she could have tried harder.
> I suspect that is very much hindsight and not what she was thinking at the time. But it means she clearly thinks she can go further.


I thought the BBC Breakfast response to her level of effort was unnecessarily critical/patronising

Edit: in a manner that seems to be reserved for female athletes


----------



## matticus (1 Oct 2021)

https://www.cyclist.co.uk/news/10155/dan-bigham-british-hour-record
"Power couple"🤦‍♀️
Same track, smart to save on hotel bills etc.


----------



## matticus (1 Oct 2021)

Guardian had a ... interesting angle:


----------

